# Im a celeb snake abuse!!



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

did anyone see the poor jungle python being savagged by the ants in the challege with kill roy? Bastard TV!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

one of the many reasons i dont watch it


----------



## James (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes mate I have always thought they were very rough with the animals on that bloody show:censor::censor:


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Programme is a croc of :censor: never watch it.

Should be called I want to be a celeb get me in there.:bash:


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes it didn't look to happy in there with the ants and the cockroaches... not the cleverist of things they could have done...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Rocky Bal Boa Lover said:


> did anyone see the poor jungle python being savagged by the ants in the challege with kill roy? Bastard TV!!


 
I was really shcoked there

i was NOT expecting the animals to be able to merge in the different compartments 

horrible


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I banned the program in our house not long into the first series, I don't like reality tv much anyway but using any animals for this sort of entertainment is just plain wrong in my book.


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Totally sickening in my opinion. I have just emailed ITV to complain.

You can all do it, here is the email address....

[email protected]


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

ct8282 said:


> Totally sickening in my opinion. I have just emailed ITV to complain.
> 
> You can all do it, here is the email address....
> 
> [email protected]



I didn't even see it, but judging by the reponses on here, its email worthy. I emailed.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

The programmes above the law, I swear.:censor:


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well done AshMashMash. Come on guys and gals, let's email ITV and give em some grief!!

[email protected]


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

People, People, People....

I say this everytime to the the Bear Gryll's threads.

*If you don't like it, Don't watch it.*

Scott


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

No offence but have any of you seen snakes in the wild? 

The snake in question being a diamond python i take it in the head compartment? All animals including snakes in a wild situation are subject to other animals crawling over them and indeed when i was in OZ found numerous animals around termite mounds which had been eaten and more than likely alive! 

I agree it is a get famous quick program but for me PERSONALLY i do not see any harm coming to the animals. I know the chap who supplies the animals to the show and he would not let any harm come to his animals. 

Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

when was this on?


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I would but I've not seen any of this series or the last one grr, I'd love to give them what for the way the abuse all creatures on this show!!


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Point well made, but we're allowed to complain aren't we?

Just a few people deciding to not watch the program will not bring about change to the way the animals are treated, but by sending in crap loads of complaints they might start to think they're upsetting their viewers and review the way the animals are used!

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Email now guys. Come on!!


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

ct8282 said:


> Totally sickening in my opinion. I have just emailed ITV to complain.
> 
> You can all do it, here is the email address....
> 
> [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]


I tried to send complaint but wouldn't let me.


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just copy the email address and do it that way then mate. Please try again


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Of course you can complain, But my methods would be going straight to the source of the problem. I.e. The email you added. The series has been going for almost 5 years now, If the public thought the animals were being abused or mishandled, They would be taken off air (The animals).

The funny thing is, Im sure the majority of you wouldn't say "It's a shame on the Spiders", Cockroaches, Rats, Ants and what not. Surely it's all wrong if anything?

I'll let you all bicker about it, and nothing will be done of it, So really, your wasting your time, and more importantly, Clogging up the forum, This should be Off-Topic (If it has to).

Scott


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually said in my post that it was cruel on all the animals, including the ants.


----------



## materiakeeper (May 4, 2008)

Is there any link to the show itself here? - or episode in question rather (I understand it's the whole show in general but just wondering)


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

ct8282 said:


> I actually said in my post that it was cruel on all the animals, including the ants.


:no1:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

You do know Itv is a multi-million pound company and we cannot do anything to change the legal laws from an email.


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok lads, I'll stop going on. Thanks for your support!! 

And on a serious note, thanks to those who did email or try to at least!!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I did, but I know it won't affect anything.We could try and contact an organization such as RSPCA to get them prosecuted though:whip:


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Unfortunately the RSPCA wont do squat!!

If ITV received tonnes of complaints they would do something. Even if they were just more careful with the animals that would be enough.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

It was wrong,
but it wasnt on purpose, it went it when it wasnt ment to, it was an accident, 
will be POINTLESS emailing btw it wont help.
Mod please close this, as it will jsut go on like all the bear grylls threads :bash:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I watch the program just to get a glimpse of the diamond and carpets :flrt:


----------



## Rocky Bal Boa Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

love the way the pythons are just thrown on the floor when he pulled then off the poles


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ct8282 said:


> Unfortunately the RSPCA wont do squat!!
> 
> If ITV received tonnes of complaints they would do something. Even if they were just more careful with the animals that would be enough.


They receive plenty of complaints, and in 2003 RSPCA accused them of animal cruelty among other things...Guess they gave up though.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rocky Bal Boa Lover said:


> love the way the pythons are just thrown on the floor when he pulled then off the poles


5ft drop as well:bash:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I didn't even see it, but judging by the reponses on here, its email worthy. I emailed.


why complain when you gidnt even watch it and what do you think happens in the wild when the snake comes in contact with the ants


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> 5ft drop as well:bash:


how was that 5ft it was nore like 2 ffs if you dont like it dont watch it


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll watch it if I want thanks ffs the guy was 6ft and he was pulled one of them off at the top on poles a foot below him.

Use a bit of grammer.

I'll watch it because I find it funny seeing the stupid celebs, if I don't like part of it I'll complain if I want to.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> why complain when you gidnt even watch it and what do you think happens in the wild when the snake comes in contact with the ants


It slivers away maybe?


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL this forum makes me laugh sometimes :bash:

They didnt "put" the snake with the roaches it "accidently" got in there, it wasnt life threatening to the snake and im sure its fine!

Im sure there are a lot more reptiles suffering at the hands of so called keepers than on a poxy tv programme!

As already said i doubt a few rep expert wannabees emailing the show are gunna make the slightest bit of difference.

Have fun with this thread though : victory:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'll watch it if I want thanks ffs the guy was 6ft and he was pulled one of them off at the top on poles a foot below him.
> 
> Use a bit of grammer.
> 
> I'll watch it because I find it funny seeing the stupid celebs, if I don't like part of it I'll complain if I want to.


 
1 he was sittin down when he was pulling it off and you a moaning about it but yet you will still watch it 2morrow night and the night after that ect so thats abit hypocritical dont you think


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> 1 he was sittin down when he was pulling it off and you a moaning about it but yet you will still watch it 2morrow night and the night after that ect so thats abit hypocritical dont you think


Ah yeh he was, I only watched parts while I was on the comp, still unnecessary though.
Not really, only hypocritical if you are generalizing it like you are.This is the 2nd time I've watched it this year, and only starting halfway through.Tbh if our skybox had not broken 2 days ago I would not be watching it at all.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'll watch it if I want thanks ffs the guy was 6ft and he was pulled one of them off at the top on poles a foot below him.
> 
> Use a bit of grammer.
> 
> I'll watch it because I find it funny seeing the stupid celebs, if I don't like part of it I'll complain if I want to.





reptile_man_08 said:


> Ah yeh he was, I only watched parts while I was on the comp, still unnecessary though.
> Not really, only hypocritical if you are generalizing it like you are.This is the 2nd time I've watched it this year, and only starting halfway through.Tbh if our skybox had not broken 2 days ago I would not be watching it at all.


 
look this is gettin no were at the end of the day it happens in the wiled it was not done on perpos was it ffs some of you need to get over it or are you just jellos that you cant get ya hands on a snake like that


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

I honestly believe some of you have far too much time on your hands. I seen this and seen nothing that would distress me as a reptile keeper. As someone has already pointed out, in the wild, snakes could have all sorts crawling all over them. You are all in the mindset of reptiles being kept in vivs and are not taking into account their natural environment. I know if i was the one reading the complaint emails from you all i would be hovering over the delete button.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> look this is gettin no were at the end of the day it happens in the wiled it was not done on perpos was it ffs some of you need to get over it or are you just jellos that you cant get ya hands on a snake like that


I'm jealous that the show set in the jungle has snakes?:whistling2:
Reptiles being mixed in a box with insects does not happen in the wild, although some rainforest ants prey on small reptiles, and they are not confined with 100's of bugs and many other reptiles.Nature is cruel too.
It was not an accident, the snakes were going to be pulled of and dropped whatever happened.
I'm talking about the show as a whole if you haven't noticed, they also a abuse fish, especially eels.
I know what happens on the show anyway, so watching seeing it again does not affect me...Only a small majority of the things are actually cruel dangerous anyway, but many of the events I find a bit unnecessary.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

as i said, might aswell close,
even though its quite funny and people are OTT.
they snake would surely of shown sign of agression if it was pissed off, he didnt through it 5ft, he put it away and none of the snakes were injured.
i agree with cubeykc on this & the snakes looked fine. yes some things were unnessicary, but c'mon The ITV a huge company wont stop it because some 'RFUK' MEmeber had a thread on it.
MOD- Please close this is just stupid, ment to be a friendly forum


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I'm jealous that the show set in the jungle has snakes?:whistling2:
> Reptiles being mixed in a box with insects does not happen in the wild, although some rainforest ants prey on small reptiles, and they are not confined with 100's of bugs and many other reptiles.Nature is cruel too.
> It was not an accident, the snakes were going to be pulled of and dropped whatever happened.
> I'm talking about the show as a whole if you haven't noticed, they also a *abuse fish, especially eels.*
> I know what happens on the show anyway, so watching seeing it again does not affect me...Only a small majority of the things are actually cruel dangerous anyway, but many of the events I find a bit unnecessary.


 
get over it have you never had jullyed eels before next thing you will moan about the cricket because a couple got stood on get on with 

mod close this rubbish as its getting a little silly


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

It makes me laugh, can anyone explain to me what a forum is for?

I was under the impression a forum was where people came to discuss things?

yet every time there is a Bear Grylls thread or another thread similar to this, you get all the argumentative people 'this should be closed', 'this is clogging up the forum' etc.

First of all how does one thread 'clog' the forum?

'if you dont like it dont watch it' well in this case you dont like the thread you dont have to come on it, stop asking for threads to be closed because you dont like them, just dont read them.

Some people may want to discuss this topic, just because you dont doesnt mean the thread should be closed, it amazes me how many people on this forum are under the impression that the world should revolve around them....


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

This threads fine...Seen much worse running lol
Using your motto, if you don't like it, don't_ read_ it.
I guess I'm wrong on the original carpets but I'm sure they were dropped...Not that it actually matters.
I'm just saying some parts of the show are cruel.Putting fish on land is the equivalent of drowning us, although eels are probably more tolerant, fact.


----------



## ct8282 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cracking point Retri. You're totally right.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> get over it have you never had jullyed eels before next thing you will moan about the cricket because a couple got stood on get on with
> 
> mod close this rubbish as its getting a little silly


Whats to get over?I have already said I know they are sometimes cruel.
And I think you need to get over yourself and stop being so single minded.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

retri said:


> It makes me laugh, can anyone explain to me what a forum is for?
> 
> I was under the impression a forum was where people came to discuss things?
> 
> ...


Get it on the Off-Topic Forum then. Simple As.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Whats to get over?I have already said I know they are sometimes cruel.
> And I think you need to get over yourself and stop being so single minded.


how am i bein single minded you even e mailed itv when you didnt see most of it whats the point


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dunno really, was bored.Does not make me single minded though, the opposite if anything lol.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Dunno really, was bored.Does not make me single minded though, the opposite if anything lol.


bored lol ffs what a sheep so what about the inverts oh no they chucked them around as well dont see any one moaning about that


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think you should all report it to the RSPCA.


_Dear RSPCA._

_I was recently watching a program recorded thousands of miles away in a different continent and didn't like the way they treated the animals. Please do something about it._

_Lots of love and kisses_

_A Reptile Keeper._


No wonder they're not keen on keeping reptiles as pets, most people don't have the brains to own one.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> i think you should all report it to the RSPCA.
> 
> 
> _Dear RSPCA._
> ...


 
Think that was the best post of the week mate.

:notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> bored lol ffs what a sheep so what about the inverts oh no they chucked them around as well dont see any one moaning about that


Well why else do you think I did it, as I said I knew it wouldn't make a difference, I wonder if they'll actually reply.
Maybe because they are inverts and are completely different to a reptile.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Well why else do you think I did it, as I said I knew it wouldn't make a difference, I wonder if they'll actually reply.
> Maybe because they are inverts and are completely different to a reptile.


it shouldnt matter if there dif or not really


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bugs don't feel pain anywhere like a reptile, just as reptiles don't feel pain like us, they're brains are so small they don't even know whats going on anyway...They're just so unlike being in a completely different group.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

what type of snake was it? black and white one

i watched it like but don't really no my snake species?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Jungle carpet pythons I think...I don't know much about them.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

was p****d off watching and will not watch again they should be reported for cruelty not just to the snakes but rats eels and insects are all living creatures think we should all complain to tv watchdog:cussing:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

shrek said:


> was p****d off watching and will not watch again they should be reported for cruelty not just to the snakes but rats eels and insects are all living creatures think we should all complain to tv watchdog:cussing:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: like you have never steped on a bug


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: like you have never steped on a bug


Thats my point...You step on 1 they die, you injure 1 they get eaten by others and die, and unlike snakes they really don't mind that much, as they cannot feel.And when they fall they live...You just can't compare a cockroach to a bug imo.
Please stop singling out different things and read what I've said, if you want to see my opinion.All I was trying to do is get across my view, but you seem intent that your opinion is above every elses...


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

the bugs i couldnt care less about (sorry invert ppl) but that snake looked terrified


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> the bugs i couldnt care less about (sorry invert ppl) but that *snake looked terrified*


so did the bloke doing the task lol


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

The only thing that concerned me was when kilroy threw the snake to the ground, he did however only have one minute to complete his task and if he wants to get an extra meal for his team in thinking that it will make up for his racist slur then so be it. In my opinion the only thing that the show could do is give the competator more time to complete thier task so they dont feel rushed to get the animals out of the way. : victory:


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

I was gonna start this thread last night when I saw it, at first I just though "oh poor snakies, don't imagine they like being all bundled in a wee box together like that" then when the ants went in and that one snake had managed get through to them I was raging. It looked really distressed and if the ants were biting Kilroy-Silk then they were probably also biting the snake. I never write letters/emails of complaint but I'm going to over this because that is an appauling way to treat an animal, if it was one of my snakes someone did that to I'd kick their a**!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pieluvspooh said:


> then when the ants went in and that one snake had managed get through to them I was raging. It looked really distressed and if the ants were biting Kilroy-Silk then they were probably also biting the snake.


 
if you've ever watched a nature programme about ants you'll see they swarm in their thousands when hunting. A snake wouldn't stand a chance in the wild against them so a couple of ants in a box for a minute would be light relief to the snake.


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you've ever watched a nature programme about ants you'll see they swarm in their thousands when hunting. A snake wouldn't stand a chance in the wild against them so a couple of ants in a box for a minute would be light relief to the snake.


I have seen many nature programmes and many involving ants swarming but what happens in the wild is nature and the snakes at least would have a chance (even an outside one) of getting away! My point was I would not be happy if someone put MY snakes in that situation, would you be ok with someone doing that to yours?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to be honest... yep i would.
They're put in a box for a minute, there's an expert on hand as they're CB snakes and not just plucked from the wild. It's monitored at all times and they can get them out of there if anything looks like its going to go wrong..
What is is? series 5 and there's never been an issue with any of the animals, nobody has been bit. 

There's more risk of a snake / lizard being thrown across the room when people do reptile parties or take reptile in to a school to show kids. all it takes if for a kid to get scared and throw it away but those people get advice on what to do, what to take, what insurance etc etc.. but as soon as there's a snake on a TV programme people instantly think the worst.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jo81 said:


> I banned the program in our house not long into the first series, I don't like reality tv much anyway but using any animals for this sort of entertainment is just plain wrong in my book.


 
I think that's going a bit far- I don't think its full on deliberate animal abuse, but yes, I noticed this, commented on it to my family and think its something that really needs changing. They appeared to have several different species of Australian pythons- eg carpet pythons, olive pythons- which may meet out in the wild (?) but they were all held together in a bag which they would not have enjoyed. They didn't appear desprately frightened or anything, but were obviously keen to get away, and in the heat of the moment the celebrities, who are scared of them, need to move them out the way quickly and so are being rough and just dropping them. The green ants could have gone under the snake's scales, biting its skin painfully, and inside its heat pits (being a python) and I think they definately should have considered this. 

But I enjoy the programme, love ant and dec, but its the people who design the trials that need to be spoken to, doesn't mean the whole programme should be banned. 

I think most unaware viewers assume the animal's used are really dangerous, or wild and so think that its ok to be rough for their own safety, but they appear to be pet pythons and tame pet rats and don't deserve that treatment. Same with the celrbities, ant and dec, and the people who make the programme- lack of knowledge about the snakes used is the cause of their apparent indifference. 

As for the treatment of the inverts used, I am not really fussed- they're only bugs to me, and probaly have little intelligence. They are not going to be hurt or traumatised by a fall, and is they're squashed big deal. (Sorry, but who hasn't an ant or wouldn't kill a cockroach- think holiday hotel rooms!- even a spider) I may be a bit more worried about the care of scorpions or larger spiders, but haven't seen them really harmed, and really its only because they are bigger, not necessarily better/more aware.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I felt so sorry for that snake! (I was also impressed with myself for noticing that it was some sort of jungle carpet python )

There was one where Kilroy had to get stars off long tubes of metal with snakes in the way and he was just pulling them off and dropping them! He grabbed this big one by the back of his head! I was screaming at the screen: "Unwrap them by their tails!!!"


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> (Sorry, but who hasn't an ant or wouldn't kill a cockroach- think holiday hotel rooms!- even a spider) .


i think most on here would pop it in a box, find and internet cafe and ask on here how to look after it :whistling2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I loath the program, so I dont watch. the treatment of animals is inexcusable, fish being dropped from 5ft on to the forest floor dont stand much of a chance ........ even eating inverts alive for entertainment is disgusting, and a far gry from people doing it in order to survive.
As for the treatment of reptiles :bash: we all offer advice on this forum about showing respect for our animals, letting them settle in, not handling until they feel secure, gving them warm and safe enviroments etc then some of you actually see no wrong with whats going on on the show ?

Unbelievable.

I will, as this is now about more than just the snake in question, move this to general herp chat.


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

wohic said:


> I loath the program, so I dont watch. the treatment of animals is inexcusable, fish being dropped from 5ft on to the forest floor dont stand much of a chance ........ even eating inverts alive for entertainment is disgusting, and a far gry from people doing it in order to survive.
> *As for the treatment of reptiles :bash: we all offer advice on this forum about showing respect for our animals, letting them settle in, not handling until they feel secure, gving them warm and safe enviroments etc then some of you actually see no wrong with whats going on on the show ?*
> 
> Unbelievable.
> ...


My thoughts entirely!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

wohic said:


> As for the treatment of reptiles :bash: we all offer advice on this forum about showing respect for our animals, letting them settle in, not handling until they feel secure, gving them warm and safe enviroments etc then some of you actually see no wrong with whats going on on the show ?
> 
> .


 
and like i've already said... if people want to take their reptiles to schools nobody bats an eyelid, no settling in etc, just taken out and passed around a bunch of kids who could drop them or throw them if they get scared.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Meko said:


> and like i've already said... if people want to take their reptiles to schools nobody bats an eyelid, no settling in etc, just taken out and passed around a bunch of kids who could drop them or throw them if they get scared.


thats EDUCATIONAL and is done under very strict supervision, only snakes that are used to being handled and show no signs of stress are used as well, its a mile away from snakes being thrown, , chucked in to tiny containers with other animals, droped from 5 ft in the air etc.......... come on meko if some one one here posted a youtube clip of them throwing a snake to the ground because they were scared would you say how cool it was ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Meko said:


> and like i've already said... if people want to take their reptiles to schools nobody bats an eyelid, no settling in etc, just taken out and passed around a bunch of kids who could drop them or throw them if they get scared.


You know, I'm one of those people who takes animals around schools.

And we take more animals than we need, in tubs that are set up with their "stuff" from their enclosures at home, with the same heating equipment they use at home, so that they have as much familiar ground as we can give them. If any animal shows signs of stress at being taken out BEFORE the class starts by my partner or I, they stay in the tub behind the screen for the entire day - they are not brought out and subjected to handling. Any sign of stress during the day also buys them "naptime behind the screen".

Animals who are calm and happy with the handling are not just foisted off onto a kid - we stay with the animals, with at least one hand on the animal to ensure that if the kid panics the animal does not fall and is not harmed. 

And we don't mix animals together for entertainment purposes only - we are EDUCATING about the animals, not putting on a show to deliberately freak out or gross out the contestants. No kid is ever forced to handle something they're afraid of and we use our judgement whether the animal is allowed near a given kid at all.

Exactly what educational purpose does shoving a guy's head in a box with a snake - then exposing that snake to a boxful of ants, whether intentionally or not - serve?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

the bit i was concerned about was the green ants on the snake..

the snake is captive bred i imagine so NOT wild.. so wouildnt encounter ants usually at all..

if the ants bit the snake and green ants do have a nasty bite the snake would possibly be uncomfortable and have sore skin maybe??

if anyone can confirm that they wouldnt fine..


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> and like i've already said... if people want to take their reptiles to schools nobody bats an eyelid, no settling in etc, just taken out and passed around a bunch of kids who could drop them or throw them if they get scared.


I do, most of the school visits are controlled and well supervised, but other things like fates and that sort of thing I do not agree with as the animals are in a strange environment all day and mauled by hundreds of people.

I went to the Northampton show last year and I couldnt belive what I was hearing, most of the people in the 'northampton reptile association' or what every they call thier selves didnt have a clue, I was chatting to one person who informed me that he used to have a couple of cresties, but they died when he left them in the car all day:bash:

Alot of the animals were obviously distressed, and were just sat in rubs on top of unstated heatmats in the middle of summer.... thats when they were not being passed around the croweded tent.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the school comment was because of something i read a while ago on another forum. somebody had taken their beardie to a school and one kid throw it against a wall.


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah, when I saw that trial I said to christy, oh, they're gonna get letters for this one


A lot about this show is a bit wrong, and wouldn't be that hard to fix. I'm not sure random letters saying 'you piece of blahblah' are going to help much, but perhaps suggesting the things that are actually wrong. No one's gonna stop using animals for television, and this show isn't going anywhere anytime soon. As said already, RSPCA have no jurisdiction in Australia, and they probably had all the permissions to use the animals beforehand for whatever they wanted anyway.

I looked at the acrylic cage they made for him before the trial started and thought..hrm, even I could make something like that. A simple investment in better padding between the cages, or even a pneumatic system to pressurize the padding would have prevented this 'accidental mixing'. It was clear that the intent of the trial was to keep them separate at least, just they messed up, which really shouldn't happen considering the budget of this program.

The other I noticed last night was when he actually bit the stick insects in trying to get the stars. The bit about the snakes falling a couple feet..they ARE used to that in the wild, or even in captivity. As arboreal snakes, they frequently need to drop to the floor to avoid predators or whatever. I did wonder as all these animals that were used in the trials were simply released to the jungle. Insects fine, they were only bred for this show a few weeks before, and most of them occur naturally there anyway, but I did wonder about the rats and snakes and ...FISH?!

Anyone else see the pre-show with biggins where they showed how they filled the jail with rats last year? Basically they had a tube that they fed the rats into which emerged in the room. If the rats didn't want to go down...they had a PLUNGER to force em down... I'm still not sure exactly why they chose to show behind the scenes on that one.

I see nothing wrong with this thread. There's nothing wrong with discussion. It's sometimes through venues such as these that problems are recognized by the relevant authorities which are subsequently able to review the threads for issues they need to deal with. Well, I think anyway, no idea really, but if not, then surely there's no harm either way.

Them carpets were lovely anyway. Felt very badly for the one, but at least I know after the show they're vetted properly.

I'll continue to watch, but only cause she makes me :whistling2:


----------



## barryt (Nov 7, 2006)

If anyone hasn't seen it you can here: I'm A Celebrity... Latest Videos | ITV Entertainment


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Meko said:


> the school comment was because of something i read a while ago on another forum. somebody had taken their beardie to a school and one kid throw it against a wall.


That's bad management of the animal and the kid in that case.

The day I stop paying attention to the animal in my care enough that a kid can throw it against a wall is the day I'm not fit to be taking animals to schools and probably also not fit to be KEEPING those animals!


----------



## soldieruk (Feb 25, 2008)

some people on this forum need to get a grip of their lifes!!!

All the atrositys that are goin on in this country/world at the minute, and people come on here and moan about the most trivial things. Its pathetic.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> the bugs i couldnt care less about (sorry invert ppl) but that snake looked terrified


How can you, or anybody tell how a snake feels/looks from looking at it. My point being, What does a "happy" or "sad" snake look like?

Im sick of people treating snakes are children.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

soldieruk said:


> some people on this forum need to get a grip of their lifes!!!
> 
> All the atrositys that are goin on in this country/world at the minute, and people come on here and moan about the most trivial things. Its pathetic.


 Perhaps you should get a grip, the discussion is animal welfare not world hunger and war.




Meltos said:


> How can you, or anybody tell how a snake feels/looks from looking at it. My point being, What does a "happy" or "sad" snake look like?
> 
> Im sick of people treating snakes are children.


No one has acted like snakes are children, but I can tell by body language if a snake is nervous or angry, or for that matter content, I dont know, perhaps thats why I can get snakes to feed when others cant *shrugs* but surely experienced keepers can tell if there snake is stressed ??


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Thats my point...You step on 1 they die, you injure 1 they get eaten by others and die, and unlike snakes they really don't mind that much, as they cannot feel.And when they fall they live...You just can't compare a cockroach to a _*bug*_ imo.


By bug I mean snake:whistling2:
The show is sometimes cruel to animals.If you don't see that you obviously don't care about animals, you haven't watched enough, or you can't recognize whats wrong.
For those who are comparing it to showing reptiles at schools- wtf:lol2:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

wohic said:


> No one has acted like snakes are children, but I can tell by body language if a snake is nervous or angry, or for that matter content, I dont know, perhaps thats why I can get snakes to feed when others cant *shrugs* but surely experienced keepers can tell if there snake is stressed ??


I don't beleive the most experienced keeper could tell if the snake is stressed from looking at it, However, The Behaviour, as you said Body Language you can.

My point being, Snakes don't express any feelings physicly. Through Behavioural, Yes.


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

i watched it and wasnt exspecting to see wot i did :censor: awfull way to treat snakes


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Meltos said:


> I don't beleive the most experienced keeper could tell if the snake is stressed from looking at it, However, The Behaviour, as you said Body Language you can.
> 
> My point being, Snakes don't express any feelings physicly. Through Behavioural, Yes.


Body language is physically, e.g if they're scared most will coil up, and you can tell this by looking at them.
But yeah if they're not happy with their surroundings, being as close to unhappy as a snake can be, then they might go off their food, showing that they're stressed.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was watching it and i was shouting get him out of there then ants are biteing him i felt sorry for the snake more than anything.
but i did see all them bugs my lizards would love to eat.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol yeah my CWD's would be in heaven.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Body language is physically, e.g if they're scared most will coil up, and you can tell this by looking at them.
> But yeah if they're not happy with their surroundings, being as close to unhappy as a snake can be, then they might go off their food, showing that they're stressed.


That would be 'Watching' not 'Looking'.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

is this thread still going oh dear oh and only 40mins till its on again what are you lot going to moan about to night????


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cubeykc said:


> is this thread still going oh dear oh and only 40mins till its on again what are you lot going to moan about to night????


 
annoying RFUK members ? :whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Those poor crickets, how they threw those poor crickets at the ugly man 

whats coming to the world


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> is this thread still going oh dear oh and only 40mins till its on again what are you lot going to moan about to night????


You:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Meltos said:


> That would be 'Watching' not 'Looking'.


Lmao whatever.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Who else got this response?Pretty much what I expected.
Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your email.

The production of I’m A Celebrity… Get Me Out Of Here! takes place in Australia. We have been in contact with the RSPCA NSW who have been notified of all the Bushtucker Trials involving mammals or reptiles – inspectors have an open invitation to attend the site at any time.

The production team for I’m A Celebrity…Get Me Out Of Here! go to great lengths to plan and design the Bushtucker Trials, and rely upon detailed expert advice, which enables them to take appropriate steps to protect the welfare of animals. At each of the Bushtucker Trials, which feature animals or insects, we have qualified and experienced animal and insect wranglers on site and every trial has been carefully tested and developed. 

The celebrities always receive a full briefing from the production team, health and safety advisors and the animal or insect wrangler/experts concerned before they encounter any animals.

Kind Regards,
ITV Viewer Services - SG


----------

